# st. louis



## kenji (Jan 12, 2011)

http://stlouis.craigslist.org/bik/2150129634.html


----------



## Talewinds (Jan 12, 2011)

It's been on CL here in Stl for a long long time. Price goes up or down for seemingly no reason. I almost picked it up a few weeks ago, but then suddenly *poof* the price soared up again.


----------



## slick (Jan 13, 2011)

it's not a bad price for a beginner bike? Offer $125?


----------



## Rookie (Jan 18, 2011)

The owner of the western flyer bike, bought it and 2 other bikes for about $50. Anyone know who this seller is, he posts bikes like crazy on stl cl.


----------



## Talewinds (Jan 18, 2011)

Rookie said:


> The owner of the western flyer bike, bought it and 2 other bikes for about $50. Anyone know who this seller is, he posts bikes like crazy on stl cl.




Did you buy that Western Flyer tank bike? I'm having trouble understanding your message.


----------



## Rookie (Jan 18, 2011)

Did i buy the western Flyer tank bike? No, the seller that is currently selling that tank bike bought the tank bike (bicycle in the photo) along with 2 other bicycles for around $50. The previous owner was short on cash and needed them gone the same day. It was the week before summer break was over, i believe. So the current owner has been trying to sell the bikes for around 5-6 months now. He got an amazing deal, I didnt act quick enough.

Just thought i would give you guys some background on how the current owner obtained the bicycle in the photo.


----------



## Talewinds (Jan 18, 2011)

Ok cool, thanks for the info!


----------



## Rookie (Jan 18, 2011)

No problem at all! Im slowing coming back to the hobby, had to take a break for school.


----------



## Rookie (Jan 18, 2011)

But what i was asking as well in my previous post, was if anyone knew who the seller was? If so is he a member of "TheCabe"? Also I'm sure if you were interested in buying the tank bicycle in the photo, you could negotiate a much lower price. Because of the fact he has been trying to sell it for five months.


----------

